# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  SouthEastern Opticians Conference

## Diane

*Attend the seventh annual meeting of the SouthEastern Opticians Conference at the beautiful Renaissance Waverly Hotel in Atlanta, GA. Obtain up to 16 hours of continuing education out of a total of 42 hours of courses offered during the three-day conference. Up to 10 hours can be obtained during the weekend only registration. On Saturday, enjoy breakfast and lunch with the Exhibitors.**This year we are also hosting a workshop during our Friday meeting that will offer, keratometry, slitlamp, lensometer, verification and adjusting of eyewear.**For information, please contact:*

*SouthEastern Opticians Conference*
*                                                      P.O. Box 907473*

*Gainesville**,* *GA**30501*

*770.297.0678*

----------

